# 6.88 Acre Vineyard for sale



## oldjenx (Aug 3, 2014)

My wife is moving to Georgia and I think I will go with her. Until I sell the vineyard, there will be a six hour commute to go to work. I don't think that will last long.

I want to sell the vineyard as an ongoing business with the potential for 31 tons annually. The current customer base includes six commercial wineries, numerous home wine makers, and a nice table grape business.

The sale would include 37 acres land, an old barn, a shelter for customers, two tractors (one equiped with a custom built air blast for high efficiency operation), 7 foot mower, an old ATV, an electric Pellenc pruner and numerous other hand tools, over 4 miles of bird net, net application frame, harvest lugs, etc. This is a working vineyard with everything needed to grow and sell grapes.

An excellent source of part time labor is available for harvest and to just get caught up when you want to go fishing in the nearby Corps lake.

Grape varieties grown in commercial quantities are (in order of decreasing volume) Cabernet Franc, Norton, Chardonel, Traminette, Chambourcin, and DeChaunac. 10 other varieties are of interest to home wine makers looking for small batch supplies.

I would be happy to show you around.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 3, 2014)

OOOOH MAN! 

This is killing me! 

Why oh Why can't I ever win that stupid lottery! 

Because I am a glutton for punishment, can I ask that you please post some pictures????


----------



## oldjenx (Aug 3, 2014)

The pictures are of the vineyard looking south and north. The grapes are the seedless table grape Venus which is now ripe.


JohnT said:


> OOOOH MAN!
> 
> This is killing me!
> 
> ...


----------



## garymc (Aug 8, 2014)

It's located somewhere other than Georgia?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 8, 2014)

It is located in Tennessee.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is your chance JohnT to make WELCHES!


----------



## oldjenx (Aug 9, 2014)

The vineyard entrance is at 2215 Cline Road, Scottsville Kentucky. The property is basically the hill at the end of Cline Road with the vineyard being on top of the hill. It is now named Kentucky Hilltop Vineyard.


----------



## oldjenx (Aug 14, 2014)

*Grapes ripe on 8-13-14*

Here is a sample of the grapes grown in the vineyard. At the end of the day today, these will have all been harvested for a sales total of well over $2000. The table grapes are almost a small sideline with a cash flow boost going into the wine grape harvest season.

From left to right the varieties are Fredonia, Delaware, Foch, Venus, Vanessa, Canadice, Mars, and Reliance.


----------



## mgmarty (Aug 14, 2014)

What a cool picture! Nice job. 


Baco Noir and Seyval Blanc in Utah


----------



## oldjenx (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is the latest vineyard addition. The trailer is modified to be capable of two ton deliveries in harvest lugs (as requested by a customer). Other customers foresee two ton plus deliveries in macro bins. That's probably next year's improvement.


----------



## oldjenx (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, now I live in Georgia, about six hours away from the vineyard in Kentucky. That's way too much commute time. Maybe I will build a little cabin in the woods to give me a place to stay when I work the vineyard. Actually, I don't do much work. I have a good relationship with a Mennonite family to do that.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 20, 2015)

Just curious - you say it is a 31 ton vineyard (62,000 pounds) yet you only sold $2000 of grapes? Even if you didn't get that big of a yield, why are sales so low? If you only got $0.50/lb, that means you only sold 2 tons? Something doesn't add up right here.


----------



## oldjenx (Jan 21, 2015)

The $2,000 was the approximate total sales as of 8/13/14. Actual total table grape sales for 2014 was $2,667.

Grape production, including table grapes, from this immature vineyard is now less than half its potential. The 31 ton potential is 4.5 tons/acre average over 6.88 acres. With young Norton, Chambourcin, and Chardonnel beginning to produce in coming years, I believe 4.5 tons/acre is realistic.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 21, 2015)

Is the property listed online anywhere? URL?


----------



## oldjenx (Jan 21, 2015)

I have no arrangement for anyone to sell the vineyard, no listing, no commitments to anyone. Furthermore, I have no good understanding of how to sell the vineyard. It is a farm, but locally farms are either annual crops or livestock. There are people who sell businesses, but I think their clients run gas stations and pizza houses. How does one sell a vineyard?


----------



## GreginND (Jan 21, 2015)

oldjenx said:


> The $2,000 was the approximate total sales as of 8/13/14. Actual total table grape sales for 2014 was $2,667.
> 
> Grape production, including table grapes, from this immature vineyard is now less than half its potential. The 31 ton potential is 4.5 tons/acre average over 6.88 acres. With young Norton, Chambourcin, and Chardonnel beginning to produce in coming years, I believe 4.5 tons/acre is realistic.



I'm still confused. Let's do the math:

15 tons = 30,000 pounds. That brought in $2667.

Are you really only charging 9 cents a pound for your grapes? I'll buy it all and pay to ship it to ND!

Even if you are only at 1/4 projected production level - that's still <20 cents/pound.

Why so low?


----------



## Deezil (Jan 21, 2015)

Greg, I could be wrong but I think he's only talking table grapes and not wine grapes; at least that's what the wording suggests. I think he uses that ~$2500 to "feed the addiction" per say.

Are the wine grapes currently under contract with those 6 wineries?

Any brix/ph readings on record?

And how much are you asking?


----------



## oldjenx (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion. Deezil is correct. $2,667 was the grand total for table grapes only in 2014. At the time of the 8/13/14 posting, only table grapes had been harvested.

In 2014, I sold 13,166 lbs. of grapes. That includes all varieties of wine and table grapes. That is 6.6 tons and well below the 31 ton potential. That was the result of a late frost in 2014 and vineyard age. Only 2.6 acres of vines are over 5 years old.

Deezil, in answer to your questions:

I have no current contract. As the vineyard matures, I sell out the increased volume each year by giving my oldest customers first choice up to the point of not excluding other customer's previous purchase levels.

The post crush readings for Cabernet Franc from my last customer last year was 25 and 2.6 for brix and ph respectively.

I believe the vineyard is worth $200,000. However, I don't have the sales track record yet to support that claim. Therefore, I will consider any reasonable offer.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 22, 2015)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks. I wish I lived there.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 24, 2015)

oldjenx said:


> I have no arrangement for anyone to sell the vineyard, no listing, no commitments to anyone. Furthermore, I have no good understanding of how to sell the vineyard. It is a farm, but locally farms are either annual crops or livestock. There are people who sell businesses, but I think their clients run gas stations and pizza houses. How does one sell a vineyard?




When I day dream about buying a vineyard, i search this site for any local sites for sale. http://www.vinesmart.com. Might be a place to start.


----------



## oldjenx (Jan 24, 2015)

Treeman said:


> When I day dream about buying a vineyard, i search this site for any local sites for sale. http://www.vinesmart.com. Might be a place to start.



Thank you Treeman. I am going to run an ad there.


----------

